# Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich Reinhard über das Design aktueller Hardware.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Die Farbe schwarz stört mich eigentlich nicht, eher im Gegenteil. Aber dieses ganze ROG-, Fatal1ty-, Killer-, usw.-Gedöns finde ich dagegen schon fast etwas peinlich, aber auf jeden Fall hässlich. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ich wünsche mir mehr Hardware in Weiß, ich hätte mir schon längst einen komplett Weißen PC gebastelt wenn es denn möglich wäre.
Zb das Teil sieht echt Super aus : GTX 780 Hall Of Fame OC+: 20 Prozent mehr Leistung und weißes PCB


----------



## Chimera (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6564558 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir mehr Hardware in Weiß, ich hätte mir schon längst einen komplett Weißen PC gebastelt wenn es denn möglich wäre.
> Zb das Teil sieht echt Super aus : GTX 780 Hall Of Fame OC+: 20 Prozent mehr Leistung und weißes PCB




Hättest du früher problemlos machen können, jedenfalls mit nem Brett von Sapphire für den alten AMD Sockel. Asus hat doch erst kürzlich noch nen Prototypen in weiss vorgestellt, doch ob es die jemals so geben wird... Weißes Asus TUF Sabranco und Sabertooth Z97 Mark 2 gesichtet. Leider sieht das aktuelle Marktmodell deutlich unspektakulärer aus (Motherboards - SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 2 - ASUS).


----------



## polarwolf (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ich finde schwarz absolut in Ordnung. Auch begrüße ich die unauffälligen Gehäuse wie sie Fractal Design, Lian Li und andere designen. Auf meinem Schreibtisch stehe ein Sharkoon T9 Value und ich finde das Teil klasse. Die beigen Computer aus meiner Kindheit waren wirklich hässlich.


----------



## McRoll (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Kann ich so unterschreiben, ich hätt auch gern mehr Peripherie die edel aussieht und technisch gut ist. Da leg ich auch gern etwas mehr auf den Tisch. Bei Mainboards und allem was im Gehäuse steckt eher unwichtig, nur für diejenigen von Belang die ihre Rechner mit Seitenfenster und Discobeleuchtung ausstatten.


----------



## Xtreme RS (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Persönlich bin ich nicht einverstanden. Ein Zocker-PC muss auch wie ein solcher aussehen und nicht wie irgendein Rechner mit Schrott-Hardware...
Aber Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei dank verschieden und evt. bietet uns der Markt auch das was wir suchen...


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Das beste Beispiel für dieses grausige, prollige und irgendwie nerdig-kindische Design ist dieses mechanische Hackbrett von Asus mit diesen Batman-Ohren an den Seiten.


----------



## xpSyk (28. Juni 2014)

Die MSi Gaming Karten sehen mMn. geil aus, aber sehen tut man ja von der Hardware meistens eh nichts, nur hören.


----------



## callisto1987 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ja also eine breitere Farbpalette in vielen Hardware Bereichen wäre echt wünschenswert. Weiße PCBs sehen z.B megamäßig Hammer aus, wie die HOF Versionen von Galaxy. Bitte, bitte mehr davon!


----------



## Viner-Cent (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Wozu diese ganzen typischen Gaming-Gehäuse? Hier Mesh, da Mesh, da noch ein fettes Logo und am besten noch mit 20 LED Anzeigen, die niemand braucht, ich wünsch mir sowas wie das Silverstone FT 04 in innen besser und erschwinglicher, oder so was wie das Phanteks Entoo Primo, am besten noch inverted ATX


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Mehr Farbe bei Gehäusen wäre schon mal angebracht. Beige bleibt der Klassik vorbehalten. Von Schwarz habe ich mich auch mittlerweile satt gesehen. Schwarze Gehäuse, schwarzes PCB, schwarze Laptops, schwarze Gainward Phantom Grafikkarte, schwarze Soundkarte, schwarzes Be Quiet Portfolio Zeugs, ... die fleischfarbigen Noctua Lüfter reißen es im Gehäuse da mächtig raus.  Mein zukünftiges PC Gehäuse ist innen nicht, auch noch schwarz, lackiert. Und schon beim einbauen merke ich, wie schön hell es da drin ist. Man sieht ne Schraube sofort wenn sie vom Schraubendreher gefallen ist. 

Zur Not steht einem ja noch die Option offen zur Spraydose zu greifen, und das Gehäuse in Wunschfarbe zu lackieren. Allerdings wären bestimmte Designs auch mal schön, wie in Camouflage, Carbon, Holz, dieses Eisenplatten Design, ...


----------



## XT1024 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Design? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich einen Zehner sparen könnte, dann würde ich diverse Teile auch im Hello Kitty Design verwenden.


Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Ein Zocker-PC muss auch wie ein solcher  aussehen und nicht wie irgendein Rechner mit Schrott-Hardware...


 Und das sieht wie aus? Reichlich Plastikanbauteile, Leuchtreklame und Fenster mit Scheibenwischer?
Hier gibt es genug Inspiration. Das Zeug muss wohl für 8-16 jährige hergestellt werden.


----------



## Eteokles (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Das "richtige Design" ist für mich grundsätzlich sehr dezent, also ohne viele Farben, eher dunkel, keine großen Mesh-Gitter; weniger ist für mich da klar mehr.

Selbst bei der klassischen Gaming-Hardware braucht man ja nicht sehen, ob sie etwas kann oder nicht, das merkt man ohnehin beim Spielen - und spätestens da bringt der Preis, der in das Design hineingesteckt wurde, nichts mehr. Wenn etwas schon "durchgestyled" ist, sollte meiner Meinung nach, schon die Funktionalität im Vordergrund stehen. 
Letztendlich verschwinden die meisten Komponenten ohnehin in geschlossenen Gehäusen und spätestens dann zählen hauptsächlich die inneren Werte der Komponenten. 

Ganz was anderes ist es natürlich, wenn man sich in Richtung Modding betätigen will, aber da sind der Fantasie sowieso keine Grenzen gesetzt

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag,
Eteokles


----------



## Ion (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

So ein PC komplett in weiß würde mir ja auch gefallen 
Leider sehr teuer das ganze ..


----------



## matti30 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

mein Pc sticht schon aus der Masse heraus, würd ich sagen. Schon alleine der Nocutalüfter wegen 

Aber ich steh dazu. Schwarz kann jeder, zudem sind die Noctuas klasse Lüfter, die besten, die ich je hatte 

Den Speicher pass ich farblich auch dem Gehäuse an. Leider habe ich einen 8Gb Riegel statt einem Kit bestellt , naja, kommt demnächst halt noch ein 2. Riegel dazu


----------



## Ghost916 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Design hat eben seinen Preis, siehe Apple und das erwähnte Gehäuse von Lian Li. Wenn es nur an der Tastatur hängt, die CHERRY STRAIT in silber mit weißen Tasten ist qualitativ brauchbar, wenn auch nicht aus Aluminium.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Schwarz ist das neue Schwarz.
Wir kaufen solange Schwarz bis es was dunkleres gibt.

Ich habe mir mein Node 304 mal in weiß geholt.
Wirklich Innovativ finde ich das zwar nicht, aber nach meiner Kone Pure White, meinem Xperia in weiß und meinem weißen LTE Stick mach ich mir so langsam Gedanken..


----------



## Aldrearic (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Wäre froh, wenn es mehrere Farben zur Auswahl gibt. Gerade bei den Gehäuse. Und meist ist das Gehäuse in weiss, was ich will nicht lieferbar. Lüfter dasselbe.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schwarz ist das neue Schwarz.
> Wir kaufen solange Schwarz bis es was dunkleres gibt.


 
 
Gut gesprochen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Über das Design aktueller Hardware: Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Oh ja die Zeiten kenne ich noch Leberwurstgrau oder Hornhautumbra . Dann kann so langsam Schwarz auf oder Chieftec mit den mutigen Farben. Die seltsamen Farben die man teilweise geboten bekommt derzeitig wie kackbraun oder Popelgrün find ich grauslig wie auch die teilweise normaleren Farbakzente die aber entweder zu Blass oder zu schrill sind. Ich habe mich an Schwarz gewöhnt und brauche keine auffällige Kirmesbude mehr die dann teilweise mehr leuchtet wie ein Freudenhaus auf der Reeperbahn..
 Richtig gute Farbdesigns vermisse ich allerdings aber da kann ich mir notfalls selber gut helfen


----------

